#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Top 5 Blue Light Filter Applications for Smart Phones

## Helena

Blue Light Filter Apps helps you to reduce digital eye strain and from the damage to our eyes and brain.
Here are some of the best blue light filter apps on Play Store for you to enjoy bed reading without any stress :Smile: 


*Twilight
*

*Blue Light Filter for EyeCare
*

*Blue Light Filter - Night Mode, EyeCare
*

*Blue Light Filter - Screen Dimmer for Eye are
*

*Night Shift - Blue Light Filter for Migrane
*

Hope it helps you!  :Thumbs:

----------

